# goat giving birth



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

hello my name is Antonia, my goat wendy is 2, and I bred her this year, I think shes about to give birth but what i wanted to ask was: what are the major sines there about to give birth today? and what are the things i'll need, I have rags and rubber gloves but what els? :shrug: 
thanks to anyone who responds

:kidblue: Antonia :kidblack:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

In this section (Kidding Koral) there is a thread called Kidding supplies you may want to look under that for things you need. Things to watch for or signs she is in labor, she will start with streching then alot of laying down and getting up and laying down. What she is doing is getting the babies in position to be born. Check her udder, does it look like it is going to explode? Their bellys drop when they are close and they will start to look a little skinnier down thier top line. Those are all some indicators that I have learned hope this helps you. I have one that is close too maybe we will have babies at the same time. She was due yesturday.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

This is a excellent example of things that may be needed hope this helps..

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12476&p=156022&hilit=kidding+supplies#p156022

If your doe is getting close to kidding ...
she will go off feed...
She may be posty..
her udder may appear tight and have a shine on the bottom area...
She may be very verbal all of a sudden..may talk to her belly
Her ligs in her tail head will be gone.. Her tail will look dropped down lower then usual...
She may be off by herself ......away from the rest of the herd.
Stand with a look of being uncomfortable.. stepping back and forth..
Her sides ..where the babies are high ..may appear to of dropped from her sides..
She may have a amber color almost resembles a tube of clear amber...this means she is very near...but not all show it...
She may get up and down alot ...pawing the ground....(nesting)
When she starts to grunt and push... she is getting busy...(kidding)
Hope this helps.... :hug: Happy kidding... :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Here is another great resource about kidding: http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/how_to_ ... a_kid.html There are several pages you can hunt around in about kidding, and also a wealth of other info about goat care. Lots of pictures. I did have the problem a couple years ago that I was looking at this page for a reminder and my doe was outside kidding. You don't want to do that. Fortunately my neighbors were around and called me. We had no problems anyway, but I thought she was farther away than she was.

Jan


----------



## goatlover (Mar 7, 2009)

well she's doing fine has not given birth but her ligaments (i think thats how you spel it  are all mushy. and her back bone looks all skinny because her stumoch dropped, but her udder has'nt filled up :? she is a first freshener and her udder is larger than it was before so maybe it has. I'm also worried she'll give birth tonight cause tonight is going to be in the low 20s. I guess I'll just worrie till the baby is born ray: 

Note: thanks everyone who posted the list has got me ready for all my does. I'll try and post pics of the kids soon


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Dont worry about the cold, nice deep dry bedding with no drafts is what you're after. And some kind of a box turned on its side for the kids to crawl into believe me they will find it!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Goatlover - 

I also live in Idaho - you are more then welcome to call me if you need help - 509.499.5828 - I live in North Idaho - Harrison to be exact. I will be away from my phone from 4-5:15 but if it is an emergency, send me a text and I will step out of class. You can call anytime.


----------

